# Driftwood aquascaping tree idea?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been thinking of an idea for my 29G tank. I'm thinking of driftwood shaped like a tree, with branches reaching up and out. I'm thinking of using anubias nana as leaves. Maybe some moss at the base and wrapped on the branches, or under the tree as "grass". What type of wood would have that sort of look? Where can I get driftwood like that. My LFS only sells grapevine and nothing like what I want. I'm thinking if the branch is thick enough I would screw it into a rock or slate base to keep it weighted in place. Also, if you have any photos to share your tree ideas I'd love to see!


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Look for manzanita. You'll find people selling it in the classifieds here or you can get it online.

-Charlie


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not mine, but it's always been one of my favorite tree scapes.


----------



## Aquachic (Apr 6, 2011)

Ironically, my local Petland has a ton of driftwood. I was totally surprised as I'd gone to all the local aquarium stores that specialized first and then found some beatiful pieces at the local pet store. 

Boy, that tree scene is gorgeous!


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

Loop said:


> It's not mine, but it's always been one of my favorite tree scapes.


You are in trouble with the copyright Moderators ..... They are coming for you!
:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:



Is this the same tank?

Scroll to 2nd pic <<<<<<<<<<<<

http://www.fishtankforums.com/5-fre...l-discussion/10849-aquascaping-help-pics.html


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Different tank. Same aquascaper.

-Charlie


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

That was one of the ADA winners if I remember correctly. I'm thinking more of a fall tree look. Like bare w/ sparse leaves. The only leaf like plants I know are petite nana anubias. Plant ideas would be appreciated too.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

mylittlefish said:


> You are in trouble with the copyright Moderators ..... They are coming for you!
> :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


:icon_eek: QUICK, YOU GOTTA HIDE ME!!! AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## askindc (Jun 28, 2008)

I recommend that you go to the Plants subsection of the forum and use its search feature to find a very fine post (entitled "_Anubias nana_ trees") that was made on 12/20/2010 by Deluxeman. It has some very beautiful photographs of an aquascape utilizing _Anubias_ to make the leaves for "driftwood trees."


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

This one here is a 20 gallon tank. Not mine.











Java fern windelov is used for foliage.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Contact Tom Barr for manzanita if you're looking for it. Plantbrain is his sig.

:^)


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank everyone! 
Askindc, thanks, the leaves are very similar to my idea. Here's the link if anyone else wants to see:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/123296-anubias-nana-trees.html

Here's a rough sketch of my idea. Pardon the amatuer drawing. My son's the artist in the house, but at 17 is never home. LOL.


Suggestions on plants would be *very helpfull*. Next week I hope to buy udated lighting. I'm looking at the Odyssea 24" 48W T5 HO light. It's in my price range. The bulbs are 2x24W T5 6500. 
I really want to avoid CO2 at this point as I can only use DIY until I figure out the paint ball thing. One purchase at a time. Lights, then driftwood, then plants, then CO2. I'm on a budget here. LOL.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out the "Stumptastic" thread in the Swap N Shop forum. You'll definitely find what you are looking for.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Didn't have anything I want, but thanks. PC1 has a piece I have my eye on, manzita or however it's spelled, wood.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

If you work with Tharsis, you might end up with a custom piece, selected and "designed" just for you.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

TedP said:


> If you work with Tharsis, you might end up with a custom piece, selected and "designed" just for you.


I support this statement. Tharsis has been working with me for a piece I have been looking for and he just sent me the completed piece and I am in complete awe in his craftsmanship! roud:


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting. Never heard of designer driftwood. Good to know.


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

This one was done by a current member
I believe it is a LOTR hobbit house scene

http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com/english/foto/DSC03168k.jpg


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

DetMich said:


> I support this statement. Tharsis has been working with me for a piece I have been looking for and he just sent me the completed piece and I am in complete awe in his craftsmanship! roud:


Than you! PM'd and he does do custom pieces. Cool!!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Tharsis sent me this one. It's nearly perfect as far as trees go. I drew in the substrate so you know how I see it. It looks even better and more 3 dimensional in person. It's also about 1.5-2 feet wide.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is one I did a few years ago:


----------

